# Share your vining/cascading/vining orchids!!



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

I have Vanilla planifolia and Epibator( Zootrophion) hirtzii and I really like that they are not like most orchids in that they are not idk what to call it... self heading? Does anyone know of more cascading or vining etc orchids? The only other ones I have seen are the other two Epibators..... share your plants and pics!


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

I have Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes and Zootrophion serpentinum...


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

isabella puchella is one of my all time favorites


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

glass frog said:


> isabella puchella is one of my all time favorites


I like the look of that. Any idea where you can purchase one of those, and/or the cost?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

glass frog said:


> isabella puchella is one of my all time favorites


That Orchid is stunning!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

That is indeed a beautiful orchid. Is it terrarium suitable?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

_Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes_ is an easy plant. When it's happy it grows like a weed.


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome stuff so far! I found a genus of pleurothallids called Barbosella

Barbosella austrialis









Barbosella crassifolia









Barbosella handroi


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

freaky_tah said:


> I like the look of that. Any idea where you can purchase one of those, and/or the cost?


They are not too easy to find but run around $25-$30 for a small size one (6-10 bulbs) and they do well in vivs from what i was told and with mine so far. I will see if I can find some and let you know where to get them.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry for the correction  But, if people are searching for the orchid posted by glass frog, the genus is spelled Isabelia.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

Manuran said:


> Sorry for the correction  But, if people are searching for the orchid posted by glass frog, the genus is spelled Isabelia.


Sorry I am really not good at spelling and I type to fast for my own good.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Andys has a bunch of Isabelia


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Also, JL Orchids has the Isabelia

Ash


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

glass frog said:


> They are not too easy to find but run around $25-$30 for a small size one (6-10 bulbs) and they do well in vivs from what i was told and with mine so far. I will see if I can find some and let you know where to get them.


Do these orchids require air circulation...and what other requirements....they are beautiful...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

_Isabelia_ is definitely on my list.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Encyclia polybulbon is pretty cool, and grows kinda "viney".


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Isabelia could do fairly well in a viv if they are placed very bright and they get to dry up between watering. But I would not call it the perfect terrarium orchid.
They definately needs air circulation. So does all plant!!


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Crawling epidendrums

porpax









schlechterianum










and

Dendrobium leonis


----------

